# Stare insieme per il bene dei figli



## laterzaditroppo (8 Febbraio 2010)

Questa frase la sento ripetere sovente dai genitori o adulti in generale, eppure vorrei sentire il parere dei figli, di quelli che hanno vissuto in un apparente famiglia legata ma solo per il loro bene.
Credo sia impossibile che non si siano accorti di nulla, soprattutto se mamma e papa' stavano male, o avevano dei problemi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Febbraio 2010)

Sai dipende dal significato che si dà allo "stare insieme" può voler dire coabitare e può voler dire voler ritrovare un senso alla propria vita insieme per quello che è stato e per quel che si è costruito..


----------



## Nordica (8 Febbraio 2010)

*la certezza!*




laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Questa frase la sento ripetere sovente dai genitori o adulti in generale, eppure vorrei sentire il parere dei figli, di quelli che hanno vissuto in un apparente famiglia legata ma solo per il loro bene.
> Credo sia impossibile che non si siano accorti di nulla, soprattutto se mamma e papa' stavano male, o avevano dei problemi.


certo! ma almeno se ci sono gli piccoli bisogna fare di tutto per essere certi che non si può fare più nulla!


----------



## aristocat (8 Febbraio 2010)

*non solo ipocrisia...*



Nordica ha detto:


> certo! ma almeno se ci sono figli piccoli bisogna fare di tutto per essere certi che non si può fare più nulla!


Verissimo. inoltre non è da sottovalutare il carattere di questi genitori "ai ferri corti"...
mi spiego: ci sono genitori che, pur essendo in crisi nera tra di loro, non sarebbero mai in grado di mettersi in discussione davvero, di riciclarsi guardandosi dentro con onestà... accettando per questo qualunque conseguenza (anche una separazione, perchè no. Ma non necessariamente)
quindi spesso, al di là della convinzione che "la famiglia è sacra", o più cinicamente che solo la facciata esteriore conta; c'è anche inerzia, mancanza di coraggio (mi viene in mente la storia di Quintina). 
Insomma, qualcosa che va oltre la semplice ipocrisia del "salvare le apparenze" per convenienza sociale.

Poi c'è chi è più "rivoluzionario"/insofferente e si separa alla prima litigata...insomma spesso è tutto dettato dal carattere delle persone. 
--------
In comune, questi due esempi così agli antipodi hanno la totale mancanza di quello che dice P/R: la voglia di sondare se c'è ancora qualcosa da dirsi, di trovare il senso alla propria vita insieme.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2010)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Questa frase la sento ripetere sovente dai genitori o adulti in generale, eppure vorrei sentire il parere dei figli, di quelli che hanno vissuto in un apparente famiglia legata ma solo per il loro bene.
> Credo sia impossibile che non si siano accorti di nulla, soprattutto se mamma e papa' stavano male, o avevano dei problemi.


 
Io me ne sono accorta eccome. E l'ho pagata sulla mia pelle. Forse anche per questo quando è successo a me, non ho avuto dubbi. Finisce l'amore ma non si finisce di essere genitori. Anzi, delle volte lo si è di più da genitori separati.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Febbraio 2010)

Stare insieme per i figli puo' essere piu' nobile che stare insieme perchè "c'è l'ammore", ogni cosa ha il suo perché, se capita.


----------



## lele51 (9 Febbraio 2010)

*Mah...*

Penso che se i figli vedono che le cose stanno male sono i primi a dare il benvenuto a una soluzione, basta dimostrargli che anche da separati i genitori li amano e sono la cosa più importante per loro... ma si sa che non tutti possono fare questo dopo una separazione... i miei sono "fortunati" vedono papà e mamma tutti i giorni... e ci adoperiamo per non usarli come elemanto di ripicca fra noi adulti... credo che alla fine prevale il buon senso e la sincerità, e da adulti loro stessi capiranno chi ha torto e chi ha ragione... in ogni caso è una brutta esperienza per loro...
Lele.


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2010)

lele51 ha detto:


> Penso che se i figli vedono che le cose stanno male sono i primi a dare il benvenuto a una soluzione, basta dimostrargli che anche da separati i genitori li amano e sono la cosa più importante per loro... ma si sa che non tutti possono fare questo dopo una separazione... i miei sono "fortunati" vedono papà e mamma tutti i giorni... e ci adoperiamo per non usarli come elemanto di ripicca fra noi adulti... credo che alla fine prevale il buon senso e la sincerità, e da adulti loro stessi capiranno chi ha torto e chi ha ragione... *in ogni caso è una brutta esperienza per loro...*
> Lele.


Concordo pienamente con quello che hai scritto  e la parte in rosso la firmo con il sangue :up: ciao Lele.


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Febbraio 2010)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Questa frase la sento ripetere sovente dai genitori o adulti in generale, eppure vorrei sentire il parere dei figli, di quelli che hanno vissuto in un apparente famiglia legata ma solo per il loro bene.
> Credo sia impossibile che non si siano accorti di nulla, soprattutto se mamma e papa' stavano male, o avevano dei problemi.



Penso che si debba fare di tutto per mantenere la famiglia unita.
Questo dovrebbe comportare non cadere proprio in certe tentazioni, ma siccome nessuno è perfetto...forse bisognerebbe poter correre ai ripari, capire la motivazione per cui si sono fatti certi errori e ricreare una base di fiducia su cui RI-Costruire.

Certo è che se due persone vivono forte incomprensioni...non sentono più nulla l'uno per l'altra...stare insieme forzatamente può creare ancora più danni.

Non credo a chi sostiene di stare insieme per i figli.Si sta insieme per sè stessi prima di tutto..per proprie motivazioni interne. Forse la scusa dei figli è un buon alibi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

O.T.
O.T.?
I bambini discutevano di quale età della vita fosse la migliore da vivere.
Una bambina (con genitori in fase di separazione) commentava che l'età adulta è troppo brutta perché bisogna prendere decisioni difficili.


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T.
> O.T.?
> I bambini discutevano di quale età della vita fosse la migliore da vivere.
> Una bambina (con genitori in fase di separazione) commentava che l'età adulta è troppo brutta perché bisogna prendere decisioni difficili.



I bambini colgono tutto...impossibile cercare di nascondere qualcosa.
la cosa migliore è vivere con trasparenza le situazioni. E spiegare.
Mai celare....


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T.
> O.T.?
> I bambini discutevano di quale età della vita fosse la migliore da vivere.
> Una bambina (con genitori in fase di separazione) commentava che l'età adulta è troppo brutta perché bisogna prendere decisioni difficili.



La loro sicuramente... ma anche la prima infanzia: piangi e tutti accorrono intorno allarmati, ti controllano il panno, ti lavano, ti mettono il borotalco... ti baciano il culo rotfl, ti danno la pappa, ti fanno fare il ruttino e tu li beato che dormi 16 ora al giorno... ah dove si firma?:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (9 Febbraio 2010)

Voglio ritornare bebè!!! Però è vero, pensa ti baciano il culetto e si esaltano per il tuo ruttino, se lo facciamo ora ci pigliamo uno schiaffone 
Comunque l'amore è in secondo piano rispetto ai figli per me, solo una cosa non sopporterei e lo sapete bene, il tradimento! In tal caso preparerei le valige di lei e le metterei sulla scala e la manderei a quel paese (per me sarebbe il terzo tradimento).
Del resto sinceramente credo che per i bambini bisogna imparare anche a parlare tra adulti e crescere e non rimanere ancorati all'ammmore e alla passione che trovo sentimenti giusti, ma molto secondari rispetto ad una famiglia, o meglio troppo egoistici.


----------



## giobbe (10 Febbraio 2010)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Questa frase la sento ripetere sovente dai genitori o adulti in generale, eppure vorrei sentire il parere dei figli, di quelli che hanno vissuto in un apparente famiglia legata ma solo per il loro bene.
> Credo sia impossibile che non si siano accorti di nulla, soprattutto se mamma e papa' stavano male, o avevano dei problemi.


I miei genitori litigavano, si tenevano reciprocamente il broncio e di solito non dimostravano di essere felici insieme. Non c'era romanticismo ma a modo loro si volevano bene, ognuno si prendeva cura dell'altro.
Mio padre era un operaio comunista ma avrebbe preferito farsi spellare vivo piuttosto che divorziare. Per lui la famiglia e i figli venivano prima di tutto.
Sapevo di non vivere in una famiglia ideale (come quelle dei film) ma nonostante questo sono contento di non esser cresciuto in una famiglia di divorziati.
Se non si ama più é giusto rimanere assieme per il bene dei figli?
Non conosciamo bene l'amore. Se non si ama più dovremmo imparare ad amarci.
Il matrimonio è un cammino a due, è un imparare a vivere assieme, è un percorso d'amore.
Perché nessuno si chiede se è giusto abbandonare un figlio che non si ama più (un figlio ad esempio maggiorenne, drogato e delinquente).
Il matrimonio ci rende "parenti", è un legame molto forte, non esiste accordo tra due persone più intimo e profondo del matrimonio.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Voglio ritornare bebè!!! Però è vero, pensa ti baciano il culetto e si esaltano per il tuo ruttino, se lo facciamo ora ci pigliamo uno schiaffone
> Comunque l'amore è in secondo piano rispetto ai figli per me, solo una cosa non sopporterei e lo sapete bene, il tradimento! In tal caso preparerei le valige di lei e le metterei sulla scala e la manderei a quel paese (per me sarebbe il terzo tradimento).
> *Del resto sinceramente credo che per i bambini bisogna imparare anche a parlare tra adulti e crescere e non rimanere ancorati all'ammmore e alla passione *che trovo sentimenti giusti, ma molto secondari rispetto ad una famiglia, o meglio troppo egoistici.


Eh?


----------



## lele51 (10 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente con quello che hai scritto  e la parte in rosso la firmo con il sangue :up: ciao Lele.


Ciao bellona... spero tutto OK... a presto!!!
Attenta con il sangue... i vampiri vanno di moda...


----------



## Bruja (11 Febbraio 2010)

*....*

Vorrei vedere le due facce di questa situazione.
Ho un'amica la cui figlia 32enne é entrata in piena crisi matrimoniale, pare per mancanza di cure e carinerie da parte del marito.
Si é innamorata di un uomo sposato anch'esso, con un figlio. Leu decisa a non stare nell'ambiguità ha fatto il grande salto, é andata a vivere per conto suo liquidando la casa e dividendo i profitti ed ora ognuno vive per conto proprio.
Questa giovane ha avuto l'amante "tutto per sè" nel senso che lui si é separato ma non può vivere con lei perché la moglie gli affibbierebbe la separazione giudiziale e il patrimonio é cospicuo....
Per farla breve, lei vive sola con i due figli e se la cava grazie all'aiuto della madre, la figlia che ha 11 anni comincia a malsopportare la presenza di quest'uomo e l'ex marito ovviamente non crea problemi ma non offre troppa disponibilità oltre il fissato dal giudice.
Lei era una ragazza piena di interessi e di vita, adesso è sempre e solo in casa ad attendere questo grande amore che ci va quando é libero dagli impegni di lavoro e di famiglia (ha sempre un figlio)...
I figli non hanno capito e dubito che potranno capire visti i presupposti...
Non giudico e non discuto, dico solo che spesso anche la correttezza e la coerenza se é travestita da voglia secca di soddisfare quello che ci scapriccia andrebbe ponderata... in questo caso si erano conosciuti da 6 mesi, innamorati da un anno e da quel momento hanno iniziato a mettere in piedi le separazioni. 
Adesso la sensazione (me lo dice con rammarico la madre) é che l'idillio sia ancora in essere ma che sia finita l'allegria e la leggerezza di un rapporto che, come dice bene la firma di Balzac... deve dimostrare di essere valido "a tutto tempo", e sappiamo che la convivenza o il matrimonio é un impegno morale ed esistenziale... non é la puntata di una telenovela e un po' di noia fa parte di qualunque situazione stabilizzata della vita.
Quando dico che anche se ci si separa a causa di un tradimento spesso la situazione é "alla Cambronne" mi sbaglio di molto???
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2010)

32 anni, figlia di 11 ...matrimonio in un'età normale per altre epoche, ma certamente molto giovane per la nostra. Forse questo l'ha "fermata" sentimentalmente alle esigenze di quell'età.


----------



## lele51 (12 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 32 anni, figlia di 11 ...matrimonio in un'età normale per altre epoche, ma certamente molto giovane per la nostra. Forse questo l'ha "fermata" sentimentalmente alle esigenze di quell'età.


E sicuramente quando le sue amiche erano alla disco o a far festa... lei doveva far la moglie e la mamma... ha cancellato un periodo della sua vita che sicuramente le manca...


----------

